# Duyuru > Kültür >  "Babanzadeler"

## bozok

*"BABANZADELER"*



11.04.2010 

Kuzey Irak’ın Kürdistan bölgesinde 1160- ? yıllarında yaşayan Kabalist ve Talmudist, David Alroy, Selçuklu sultanına karşı isyan başlatarak, mesihliğini ilan etti. Alroy, İsrail mabedi (Süleyman Tapınağını) yeniden inşa edeceğini, Yahudileri sürgünden bir arada toplayacağını ve İsrail'i yeniden kuracağını ilan ediyordu. _(Encyclopedia Judaica, David Alroy, Vol.2. Keter: Jerusalem 1972, p.5)_

“* Siyonizm,* Siyon kelimesinden gelmektedir. *“Siyon”* Kudüs’teki meşhur bir tepenin adıdır. 

Hz.Süleyman zamanında inşa ettirilen mabed bu tepenin üzerindeydi. Yahudiler Kudüs’ten sürüldükten ve mabedin yıkılmasından sonra tekrar Kudüs’e dönmenin ve mabedin inşasının yollarını aramaya başladılar. Ve bu hedeflerini Siyonizm olarak adlandırdılar. ” _(İsrail Büyükelçiliği Basın Bürosu, İsrail’in Tarihi, B.İsrail Yayınları, Ankara, 1976, s.6)_

Nitekim David Alroy siyasi Siyonizm fikrini, Sabetay Sevi'den 5, Teodor Herlz’den 10 asır önce ortaya atmıştı. Seviden önceki ilk Siyonist David Alroy idi. Alroy’un ortaya attığı fikirler, taraftarlarının din değiştirmelerine gizlenmelerine zemin hazırladı. Bundan sonraki süreçte, David Alroy taraftarı Kürdistanlı Yahudiler tarih sahnesinden bir anda kayboldular. Birçoğu dinlerini değiştirmiş ve müslüman Kürtlerin arasına karışmışlardı. Tarih artık onları müslüman Kürtler olarak hatırlamaya başlayacaktı. David Alroy’un mesihlik hadisesi Yahudi tarihinde Sabetay Sevi kadar önemli bir hadisedir. Nitekim ikisi de aynı yolun kapılarını açmışlardı.* “Gizlenme ve Takiyye”* Alroy, Yahudilere gizlenmelerini ve takiyye yapmalarını buyurarak, ileride bulundukları toplumun ve devletin önemli noktolarına hakim olmanın önünü açmıştır.

David Alroy hakkındaki geniş bilgi seyyah Benjamin Tudela tarafından verilmiştir. Daha sonra 1862 yılında kendisi de Yahudi olan İngiltere Başbakanı, Benjamin Disraeli tarafından kaleme alınmıştır. Benjamin Disraeli, *“ Alroy ”* isimli eserinde, Alroy’u İsrail tarihinin ve İsrail ulusunun en önemli isimleri arasında saymaktadır. *İngiltere Başbakanı'nın, David Alroy’u detaylıca kaleme alması Alroy hadisesinin ne denli önemli olduğunu ortaya koymaktadır.*

Nitekim Alroy’un başlatmış olduğu hareket siyonist bir hareketti. Mesihlik iddasında bulunması, Yahudilere gizlenmeleri için bir kapı aralamıştı.
Gizlenmeleri onlarca asır, etkin kimliklerini de inançlarını da değiştirmedi. Dışarda müslüman Kürt, kendi içlerinde Yahudiliklerini yaşadılar. Soylarını korudular ve inançlarını daha çok kripto (gizli) yaşadılar. *Bu mesihsel süreçte, ortadan kaybolan Kürdistanlı diye tabir edilen Yahudiler, asırlar sonra tarih sahnesine yeniden döndüler. İsrail kurulduktan sonra yüzbinlercesi tekrar dinlerine ve kimliklerine dönmüş, ve büyük bir operasyonla İsrail’e göç etmişlerdi.

Peki Kimliklerine ve dinlerine dönmeyen kriptolar neredeydi ?
*
Kimliklerine ve dinlerine dönmeyen kriptolar ise bugün İsrail’in ikinci rezerv devletini kurdular ve büyütmeye çalışıyorlar. Osmanlı'da, Kürt İsyanlarını başlatan, bugünün bürokrasisine egemen olan, Kürt devletin temellerini atanlar, işte bu kripto Yahudilerin nesilleriydi. Rant teorisine göre iş ve sanayi dünyasındaki rantları, akraba evlilikleri, sabetayist camia ile evlilikler, devlet ve siyaset dünyasında bulundukları önemli mevkiler, İsim ve soyisimleri bu kriptoları deşifre edebileceğimiz en önemli ipuçlarımızdır. Sabetayist sosyetenin, zengin Kürt işadamları, sanatçıları ile evliliklerini artık şimdi daha iyi anlıyoruz.

*BABANZADELER VE CUMHURİYET*

Kuzey Irak’ın Süleymaniye bölgesinde bulunan Baban Aşireti, Osmanlı devletine karşı en büyük üç Kürt İsyanından birini gerçekleştiren köklü bir aşiretti. 

Baban aşireti, Osmanlı'ya karşı *1806-1808 Babanzade Abdurrahman Paşa İsyanı, 1812’de Babanzade Ahmet Paşa isyanlarıdır. Aşiret bundan sonraki Kürt isyanlarına da destek vermişti.* Babanlar veya Babanzadeler olarak bilinen aile 17. yüzyılın ikinci yarısında Baba Süleyman ile başlayan, geniş bir Kürt ailesidir. II. Abdülhamit'in Baban ailesiyle ilişkileri iyiydi. Nitekim Dahiliye Ve Harbiye Nazırı Baban Aşiretinden Abdurrahman Paşaydı. 

Babanzade ailesinin ileri gelenlerinden Mustafa Zihni Paşa, 1848'de Süleymaniye'de doğmuş; öğrenimini Bağdat'ta tamamlamıştı. üstad-ı Mason Mithat Paşa’nın Bağdat Valisi iken *"mühürdar"ı* olmuş, böylece memuriyet hayatına başlamıştı. 1929'da İstanbul'da vefat eden M. Zihni Paşa'nın "ilim ve islam",* "Mikyasu'l-Ahlak, "Kuvay-ı Maneviyye", "islam'da Hilafet"* isimli eserleri vardır.

Babanzade Mustafa Zihni Paşa'nın; Ahmed Naim, İsmail Hakkı, Hüseyin şükrü ve Hikmet adında üç oğlu daha vardır. Babanzade ailesinden Babanzade Ahmet Naim, Mustafa Zihni Paşa’nın en büyük oğludur. Babanzade ailesinin bütün evlatları, torunları Galatasaray Lisesi mezunudur. Yeni kuşak torunlarının tercih ettiği lise daha çok Saint Benoit Fransız Lisesi’ydi.

İlk tahsilini Bağdat' da tamamladıktan sonra İstanbul' a gelen Ahmed Naim, 1891'de Galatasaray Lisesi'ni, 1894 yılında da Mülkiye Mektebini bitirir. Naim, 1895'de ek görev olarak Galatasaray Lisesi'nde Arapça hocalığına başlar. 1908'de II. Meşrutiyet'in ilanindan sonra tamamen *"Maarif Nezareti"*ne geçer. 

Naim, Ekim 1918-Ekim 1919 tarihleri arasında kısa bir süre Darülfünun'un umum müdürlüğünü (rektörlük) de yapar. 1919 yılında Ayan Meclisi'ne üye olur. *Babanzade Ahmed Naim Bey* (1872-1934), siyasal İslamcı düşünürlerin önde gelen isimlerindendi. İslamcı fikir hayatının oluşmasında büyük payı vardı. *Babanzade Ahmed Naim,* son devrin mutasavvıflarından Fatih Türbedarı *Ahmed Amiş Efendi*’nin torunlarından, Fatih Dersiamlarından Hasan Sabri Serinken Efendi ve Ayşe Serinken çiftinin kızları Avniye Serinken ile evliydi. Aynı aileden Ulviye Serinken Tayşi ve Fahri Tayşi’nin kızları Nezihe Tayşi Baban, Babanzade ailesinden Müeddep Baban ile evlendi. *Babanzade Ahmet Naim, Halveti tarikatına mensuptu.* *Fatih türbedarı Amiş Efendi’nin hem damadı, hem de müridiydi.* 

Darülfünun’da rektörlük yapan Babanzade Ahmet Naim Bey üstad Masondu. Bir dönem Darülfunun’da rektörlük yapan son şeyhülislam Musa Kazım Efendi’de 33.dereceden mason’du. _(Türk Mason Dergisi, Yıl: Temmuz,1957, Sayı:27,s.31-32)_

Ahmet Naim’in en yakın arkadaşlarından ikisi Mehmet Akif Ersoy ve Elmalılı Hamdi Yazır’dı. Talk show programcısı Okan Bayülgen’inde anne tarafından büyük dedesi olan Elmalılı Hamdi Yazır’dı. Elmalılı Hamdi Yazır’ın akraba çevresi hep üstad Masonlardan oluşuyordu. Elmalı Hamdi hakkındaki detaylı bilgiyi ilerleyen dönemlerde dile getireceğim.

*Murat Bardakçı’nın kayınpederi İbrahim Manav'ı sahaflar çarşısına kazandıran isim Babanzade Ahmet Naim’di.* Babanzade Ahmet Naim ile tanışan İbrahim Manav Bey, mesleğe 1951 yılında sahaflar çarşısında başlamış ve hat sanatı ile yazma kitaplarda uzmanlaşmıştı.

Murat Bardakçı hakkındaki makalemde Babanzadelerin Kürt Yahudisi olduklarını belirtmiştim. Prof. dr. Yalçın Küçük de bu konuda aynı fikirdedir.

*Naim bir tarikatçıydı ve köken olarak, Kürt Yahudisi ve tabii masondu.* _(Yalçın Küçük, üöküş, Mızrak Yayınevi, İstanbul, 2010. s.194)_

İ*brani “Baba ve Bava” isimleri için Baba, baban ve benzeri karşılıklar sıralayabiliyoruz.*_(Yalçın Küçük, üöküş, Mızrak Yayınevi, İstanbul, 2010. s.194)_

Soyadı kanunundan sonra soyadlarını Baban olarak tercih etmeleri, bizleri İsim Bilim çalışmalarına yaklaştırmaktadır. Baba ibranice "kıymetli, sevilen, göz nuru" anlamına gelmektir. (-an) yada (n) Farsçada çoğul yapmakta *“ler* ve* lar”* belirtmeye uymaktadır.




*Broklyn Yahudi Mezarlığı – Newyork*
*
Yahudi Soyisimler Baba & Bava* 



*Ahavai Shalom Mezarlığı - Portland*
*
Baba ismi Yahudilercede kullanılmaktadır.
* 
*Babanzade Ahmet Naim, Türklük karşıtı ve Milli mücadeleye düşmandı. Cumhuriyet karşıtı olmasına rağmen Cumhuriyetin tek üniversitesi, Darülfünun’da Rektör olmasını neye bağlıyoruz acaba? Seçilmiş olmasına mı?*

Zihni Paşa’nın diğer oğlu II. Meşrutiyet dönemi entelektüellerinden biri olan Babanzade İsmail Hakkı ise Tanin gazetesinde yazıyordu. İsmail Hakkı, anayasa hukuku konusunda ülkenin önde gelen isimleri arasında yer almaktaydı. Hatta Atatürk’ün okuduğu hukuk konulu kitaplar arasında Babanzade’nin yazmış olduğu Hukuk-u Esasiye isimli yapıtı da görmekteyiz. Babanzade İsmail Hakkı’nın ayrıca Bismark ve Yahudi düşmanlığı konusuna ışık tutan Dreyfus Meselesi isimli iki kitap yazmıştı. Bağdat Milletvekili olarak Meclise giren İsmail Hakkı, Eğitim Bakanı olarak görev yapmış bir Türkçüdür. Kendisi Kürt kimliği ile tanınsa da İsmail Hakkı Türkçülük akımının öncülerindendi. Arkadaşları Musul’da valilik yapmış ve Barzani Kürtlerine karşı etkin tedbirler almış olan Süleyman Nazif’tir. Bir diğeri ise Türk Milliyetçiliğinin ideolojik temellerinin oluşturulmasında etkin bir rol oynamış olan Ziya Gökalp’ti. 

Babanzade ailesi’nin fertleri Türkçülük ve Kürtçülük konusunda ikiye bölünmüşlerdi. Aile’nin büyük çoğunluğu Kürt milliyetçisiydi ve Kürt devletinin kurulması taraftarıydı.

Milli mücadeleye karşı, 2 Ekim 1908 tarihinde kurulan Kürt Teavün ve Terakki Cemiyeti’nin, kuruluşunda en tanınmış üç Kürt ailesinin üçü de yer almıştır. şemdinan ailesinden şeyh Ubeydullah’ın oğlu Seyit Abdülkadir, Bedirhan ailesinden Bedirhan Paşa’nın oğlu Mehmed Emin Ali Bedirhan, *Baban ailesinden* *Babanzade Ahmet Naim Bey*’di. Birinci Dünya Savaşından sonra Wilson ilkelerinin ilanının hemen ardından Kürt Teavün ve Terakki Cemiyeti tekrar aktif hale getirilerek Aralık 1918 tarihinde Kürt aydın ve uleması Kürdistan Teali Cemiyeti’ni kurdular. _(Robert, Olsen, The Kurdish Question and Turkish-Iranian Relations From World War I to 1998, USA: Mazda Publishers, p. 5-6)
_
Cemiyetin kuruluşunun en önemli iki ismide Babanzade ailesinden Tercüman gazetesi Başyazarı *Babanzade Hüseyin şükrü; Babanzade Fuat’tı. Kürd Gazetesi Roji Kurd'ün yazarlarından Hüseyin şükrü Baban (*1890-1979), 1918'de İstanbul'da kurulan Kürdistan Teali Cemiyeti'nin genel sekreterliği yapmış ve Kürt Teşkilat-ı içtimaiye Cemiyeti'nin kurucularından olmuştu.

Kürt Teali Cemiyetinden Babanzade Hüseyin şükrü ve Seyit Abdülkadir, ‘‘Türkiye’de 4-5 milyon, İran’da 3 milyon Kürt olduğu, Karadeniz’e kesinlikle bir çıkış istediklerini, İskenderun Limanıyla Dicle ve Fırat’tan yararlanmaları ve Musul’un tamamen ‘‘Kürdistan’a’’ ait olması gerektiğini söylemekteydi. _(Sarıhan Zeki, Kurtuluş Savaşı Günlüğü, Türk Tarih Kurumu Yayınları, Ankara, 1993, (C. II), s. 14-24)_

Milli Mücadele'ye ve Misakı Milli’nin sınırlarına karşı olan Hüseyin şükrü Baban, Cumhuriyet kurulduktan sonra, Cumhuriyetin en önemli üniversitesinde, Ord.Profesörlüğe yükseltilmiş ve İstanbul üniversitesi’nin İktisat Fakültesi Dekanlığına getirilmişti. ünemli olan seçilmiş kavimden olmaktır.

Babanzade ailesinden, Hikmet Baban hanım, Hatipoğlu ailesine gelin gider. Bu evlilikten Nermin ve Ali Haydar Hatipoğlu adında çocukları olur. Oğul Ali Haydar Bey ise Nuray Hatipoğlu ile evlenir. Bu evlilikten *İlahiyatçı-Yazar Nihat Hatipoğlu* doğar. İlahiyatçı Nihat Hatipoğlu yakın zamanda özel bir kanalda dini programlar yapıyordu.

ünlü romancımız *Yaşar Kemal* 2002’de, Babanzadelerden eski Kültür Bakanı Cihat Baban’ın yeğeni *Ayşe Semiha Baban* ile evlenmişti. Yaşar Kemal İsrail’e gittiğinde Kürt Yahudilerinin köylerini gezmek istemişti. Kemal’in İsraile gittiğinde Kürt Yahudi köylerini araması süpriz ve tesadüf değildir. Yaşar Kemal'in ölen karısı Thilda'nın Yahudi olduğu biliniyordu. 

Babanzade ailesinden Zihni Paşa’nın torunu, Süleyman Hikmet Baban’ın oğlu olan *İstihbaratçı Cihad Baban,* askeri darbeler döneminde Bülend Ulusu hükümetinde Kültür bakanı olarak görev yapmıştı. Kurucu Meclis Cumhuriyet Halk Partisi Temsilciliğinde bulunmuş, Basın, daha sonraları Basın-Yayın ve Turizm Bakanlığı görevindede bulunmuştu.

ünlü müzik yapımcısı *İzzet üz,* Babanzade Ailesinin torunlarından, Fahir ve Suna Baban çiftinin kızları, Hanzat Baban (üz) ile evliydi.

Anne tarafı Giritli, İslamcı yazar *Necip Fazıl Kısakürek* evliliğini Babanzade ailesinden Ahmed Naim Efendi'yle kardeş çocuğu olan Babanzade Recai Bey'in kızı, Yahya Nüzhet Paşa'nın torunu Fatma Neslihan Baban ile yapmıştı. Neslihan Baban Kısakürek dönemin ünlü Vamp lakaplı sinema sanatçısı Diclehan Baban’ında kızkardeşidir. İslamcısı, Türkçüsü, Kürt milliyetisi Baban ailesi ile hep iç içeler.

Babanzade ailesi Cumhuriyete kök salmıştı. Büyük zengin burjuva aileleri ile de akrabaydılar. Bu aileler arasında Tümay-üz–über-Köylüoğlu-Avunduk aileleri gelmekteydi. Avunduk ailesi Sabetaycıların bir kolu Kapanilerdendir. Avunduk ailesine akraba olan Baban’lar, Nail ve Lucienne Avunduk çiftinin kızları Yasemin Avunduk’u torunları Kaya Baban’a gelin almışlardı. Araştırmacı *İstanbul Sevi* bir makalesinde bu ailenin Pakraduni (Ermeni asıllı Yahudi) olduklarını tezinide savunmaktadır.

Babanzade ailesi baştan beridir Osmanlı Devleti'ne ve Milli Mücadele'ye karşıydı. Osmanlıya da, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ne de muhalefettiler. Fakat Cumhuriyet kurulduktan sonra Cumhuriyet’in en önemli kademelerine getirildiler. Siyasette, Bakanlar Kurulunda, Dini kurumlarda, üniversitelerde, İş ve sanat dünyasında en önemli noktalarında yer aldılar. Peki bu ailenin Cumhuriyetin etkin kadrolarına getirilmeleri, köklü ve soylu entellektüel bir aileden mi olmasından ötürü geliyordu. Yoksa seçilmiş doğduklarından dolayı mı? Lakin Cumhuriyet, kurulduktan sonra bu dava adamlarını, kendi fedailerini, kurmaylarını, komutanlarını bile yargılamış, bir kısmını idam etmişti. Ama kimse Milli Mücadele'ye ve Cumhuriyete karşı olan Babanzade ailesine dokunamamıştı. İşte Kürt Yahudi devletinin temelleride bu zamanda atılmıştı.

*Enver Paşa & Zeyno Baran & Hiram Abas*

Türkçü İslamcılar, Kürt aydınlar ile hem akraba hemde iç içeydiler.

*Enver Paşa* 1914'te Padişah Abdülmecit'in torunu (şehzade Süleyman'ın kızı) Naciye Sultan'la evlenerek Osmanlı hanedanına damat olmuştur. Bu evlilikten Türkan Mayatepek ve Mahpeyker ürgüp adlı kızları ve Ali Enver Akoğlu (1921-1971) adlı bir oğlu oldu. Enver Paşa öldükten sonra Emine Naciye Sultan, ikinci evliliğini 1923'de Enver Paşa’nın kardeşi (kayınbiraderi) Mehmet Kamil Killigil Bey ile yapmıştır. Enver Paşa'nın kızkardeşi Mediha Hanım ise, Genelkurmay eski Başkanı *Kazım Orbay*'ın eşiydi. 

Türkiye Hür ve Kabul Edilmiş Masonlar Büyük Locası üstad-ı azamlarından Kaya Paşakay, Enver Paşa’nın amcası olan Kutul Amare kahramanı Halil Kut Paşa'nın torunudur. Halil Paşa Birinci Dünya Savaşı'nda Irak'ta Kutul Amare'de başta General Townshend olmak üzere 13 bin İngiliz askerini esir almıştı. Halil Kut Paşa, Enver Paşa'nın amcasıydı. Türkiye Hür ve Kabul edilmiş Masonlar Locası’nın mason üstadı azamı Kaya Paşakay, Halil Kut Paşa'nın kızı şükriye Hanım'dan olan torunudur. Enver Paşa’nın ailesinden hep üstad-ı Masonlar çıkmıştı.

*Enver Paşa’nın Masonluğunu ise “Grand Lodge” Amerikan Büyük Mason Locası tarafından yayınlanan “Masonluk Ansiklopedisi”nde, Columbia üniversitesinden Akademisyen Ernest Jack uzun uzun dile getirmektedir.* _(Albert Gallatin Mackey, Encyclopedia of Freemasonry, Cilt 3, Kessinger Publishing, 1946, p.1393)_

*İbrahim Ethem Paşa* (1818 - 1893), II. Abdülhamit saltanatında 1876- 1877 tarihlerinde şura-yı Devlet başkanlığı, 1877 - 1878 tarihleri arasında sadrazamlık yapmış Osmanlı devlet adamıdır. İbrahim Ethem Paşa’nın dört oğlu vardı. İlk çocuğu Türkiye'deki ilk müzeyi açan Müzeciliğimizin, Arkeoloji ve Güzel Sanatlar Eğitiminin öncüsü Osman Hamdi Bey’dir. Diğer oğulları İsmail Galip Bey Mustafa Eldem ve Halil Ethem Eldem'’dir. 1990 yılında öldürülen MİT Müsteşar Yardımcısı Hiram Abas'ın ise büyük dedesidir.

Sadrazam İbrahim Ethem Paşa'nın torunu olan İsmail Galip Bey’in oğlu (Mübarek Galib Eldem) Hariciye Vekaleti'nde (Dışişleri Bakanlığı) başladığı memurluk hayatını, Milli Eğitim Bakanlığı'nda sıradan bir görevde bitirmişti. Mübarek Galip Eldem kendisi gibi bir "paşazade" olan Munise Hanım ile evlendi. Munise Hanım, Anadolu Umum Müfettişi şakir Paşa'nın (1838-1899) kızıydı. Bu evlilikten sırasıyla Galip, Memduh, Hüsrev, Roksan ve İskender isimli dördü erkek, biri kız beş çocuğu oldu. Kızı Roksan'ı Hilmi Abas ile evlendirdi. Bu evlilikten ise Cumhuriyet tarihinin belki de en ünlü istihbaratçısı Hiram Abas doğdu. Mübarek Galip Eldem de Kaya Paşakay gibi masondu.

üstad Mason Mübarek Galip, torununa Hiram adını koyarak kimliğini dışavurmaktan çekinmedi. *Mason tarihinde önemli bir yeri olan "Hiram Usta"nın adı idi torununa verdiği isim. Hatta geniş çevresini kullanarak Hiram Abas'ın MİT'te görev almasına da ön ayak olmuştu.* Eski başbakanlardan Fethi Okyar'a, Cemal Reşit Rey ve mimar Sedad Hakkı Eldem'e kadar uzanan akrabalık ilişkilerinin ortasındaki isimdi Mübarek Galip Eldem. 

Sadrazam İbrahim Ethem Paşa’nın soyu birçok kripto aile ile kesişmektedir.* Enver Paşa’nın eski eşi Emine Naciye Sultan ve kardeşi Mehmet Kamil Killigil’in evliliğinden olan* kızı Rana Hanım Sultan, Sadrazam İbrahim Ethem Paşa’nın torunu diplomat Sadi Eldem ile evlendi. *İbrahim Ethem Paşa ailesinden olan Sadi Eldem, Prof. Ethem Eldem'inde babasıdır. Enver Paşa ailesi, kızları Rana Hanım ile Sadrazam İbrahim Ethem Paşa’nın torunlarından Eldem ailesiyle akraba olmuştu.* Türkiyeye felaket senoryaları hazırladığı gündeme gelen, Amerika Birleşik Devletleri'ndeki "İsrail Lobisi"nin bir kuruluşu olan Hudson Enstitüsü’ne bağlı Avrasya Politikası Merkezi Müdürü ve Türkiye Uzmanı *Zeyno Baran, İbrahim Ethem Paşa’nın anne tarafından torunudur. Zeyno Baran, Gazeteci çift Füsun Ağar (Baran) ve Ahmet Uran Baran çiftinin kızlarıdır. Anne tarafından Dedesi Yarbay Ahmet Vefik Ağar, İbrahim Ethem Paşa’nın kızkardeşi, Nuriye Vefik Ağar ile evlenmişti. Lakin Ağar ailesi Selaniklidir, Sabetayistlerin bir kolu Karakaşilerdendir.* 

Kd.Albay Muhittin Taci Baran’ın gazeteci oğlu Ahmet Uran Baran aileye gazeteci bir gelin getirir. Asker dedenin, gazeteci oğlu ve İsrail lobisine bağlı Politikacı torunu..

Zeyno Baran’ın akrabası olduğu Stoby ailesi, Arusi şeyhi ümer Fevzi Mardin’in oğlu ünlü Müzik yapımıcısı *Arif Mardin ve Latife Mardin’*e kadar uzanıyor.

Zeyno Baran ise 23 Ağustos 2007’de ABD Dışişleri Bakanlığı Müsteşar Yardımcısı Polonya asıllı bir Yahudi kökenli Matthew Bryza ile İstanbul'da evlenmişti. Kocası Matt Bryza, 1 Mart tezkeresi geçmeyince Türkiye’nin ve iktidar partisi AKP'nin şiddetle cezalandırılması taraftarlarındandı. Akrabalık zincirini çıkardığımızda İttihat Terakkinin kurucu Türk milliyetçisi Enver Paşa’nın ailesi, eski Mitçi Hiram Abas, ve İsrail Lobisi’nin Program Direktörü Zeyno Baran, birbirleri ile yakın akrabaydılar.



Büyükelçiliklerimiz, bürokrasimiz, siyaset, işdünyası, dini ulemamız, ordumuz, 500 yıldır bu bağlantıların içinde. En çok da dini kurumlarımızda kökleşmiş durumda. Tartışmaya açıldığında ya Yahudi karşıtı oluyorsunuz, ya antisemitist, yada ırkçı ilan ediliyorsunuz. İçimizdeki İsraili tartışmaya başladığınızda, bu sefer bir kesimin değil, bütün kesimin düşmanı oluyorsunuz. Bir anda Basın kuruluşlarını karşınıza alırsınız. Ya deli ya paranoyak olursunuz. Dindar kesimin günah ikazları çıkıverir karşınıza. Dindar kesimin bu durumu da Konverso kökenli Engizitör Thomas Torquema’nın vaazlarını hatırlattı bizlere:

*"Ey İsrail, Tanrı’ın size verdiği söz gereği : Birçok ulusa hükmedeceksiniz; ama onlar size hükmedemiyecekler."* _Tora – Devarim 15/6_


*Araştırmacı Salim MERİü
*Odatv.com

----------

